# 1.8T Forced Indcution With Precision SC6262billet BB



## JVK (Dec 20, 2009)

*1.8T with Precision SC6262billet BB (New link for pictures)*

Hi VWvortex.


I would like to show you some pictures of my car i have build on the few last years.

Some how the pictures is gone, but here you have a direct link for the pictures.

http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.177202788977577.37029.177200178977838

Thank you very much.

Best regards from
Jacob.


----------



## corradogirlie (Jul 28, 2007)

*FV-QR*

excellent. i think there may be a few more pix on this one, too.
gotta love all the custom fab work on here.... amazing work.


----------



## JVK (Dec 20, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (corradogirlie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *corradogirlie* »_excellent. i think there may be a few more pix on this one, too.
gotta love all the custom fab work on here.... amazing work.










Hi Corradogirlie
Thanks for your comment, i appreciate it very much


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (JVK)*

Beautiful work! Aalborg, Denmark? One of my favorite drinks is made there, Aalborg Akavit!!


----------



## JVK (Dec 20, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (KubotaPowered)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KubotaPowered* »_Beautiful work! Aalborg, Denmark? One of my favorite drinks is made there, Aalborg Akavit!!

Hi Kubota.
Thanks for your reply on my project








Yeah a lot people like the Akavit in Christmas time, some people get crazy when they drink big amounts of it








Do you have any pictures of your VR6 project?


----------



## IHookItUuup (Aug 6, 2008)

Everytime I see a quality 1.8T like this I feel like trying one out!!! What fuel managment system are you using with those injectors?


----------



## NeverEnding... (May 9, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (JVK)*

wow very impressive fab work...can't wait to see dyno numbers...deffinatly need a video of this beast


----------



## JVK (Dec 20, 2009)

*Re: (IHookItUuup)*


_Quote, originally posted by *IHookItUuup* »_Everytime I see a quality 1.8T like this I feel like trying one out!!! What fuel managment system are you using with those injectors?

Hi Ihookituup
Thanks for your comment!
The 1.8T is also a great engine for tuning, but it will never get the low end torque/power like a VR6 Turbo








Are you thinking about the engine mangement? It is from a company in Denmark called Fartstrup. Fully adjustable, and plug & play in original wiring harness.
I will run bigger injectors if the 750cc cant deliver enough


----------



## JVK (Dec 20, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (NeverEnding...)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NeverEnding...* »_wow very impressive fab work...can't wait to see dyno numbers...deffinatly need a video of this beast

Hi Neverending.
Thanks for your nice reply on my project








I will for sure post some Dyno results in the spring 2010.
No problem with a video i will try to fix that aswell


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (JVK)*

Skål, and have a nice christmas








Gotta love your Golf!


----------



## JVK (Dec 20, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Norwegian-VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Norwegian-VR6* »_Skål, and have a nice christmas








Gotta love your Golf! 

Hi Norwegian-VR6
Tak for din kommentar til bilen








Vil også gerne ønske dig og din familie en glædelig jul og godt nytår








Håber du godt kan læse mit "dansk"
Med venlig hilsen
Jacob 



_Modified by JVK at 3:47 PM 12-26-2009_


----------



## JVK (Dec 20, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (NeverEnding...)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NeverEnding...* »_wow very impressive fab work...can't wait to see dyno numbers...deffinatly need a video of this beast

Hi again Neverending.
Here you have a link for a video (with the old setup "559hp")
http://www.bilgalleri.dk/vid_v...14732
Look for the flames underneath from the VES at the first dyno. Y
ou can see the light behind front wheel when it hits the rpm limiter @ 8500rpm with 27psi of boost











_Modified by JVK at 3:58 PM 12-26-2009_


----------



## xXGti2006Xx (Feb 14, 2006)

Wow man incredible fab work, very impressive, I love how you basically changed every part to new, really something not a lot of people do. Looks so fresh. Where can i find the software you speak of? Thanks man


----------



## JVK (Dec 20, 2009)

*Re: (xXGti2006Xx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xXGti2006Xx* »_Wow man incredible fab work, very impressive, I love how you basically changed every part to new, really something not a lot of people do. Looks so fresh. Where can i find the software you speak of? Thanks man

Hi xXGTI2006Xx
Thanks for your comment. I realy like when everything is like new








It is a complete engine mangement like AEM, just called Fartstrup. The print is just build in the OEM VW engine mangement box. So it plugs direct with the two oem wiring plugs.


----------



## sp_golf (Nov 28, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I'm very impressed with the work and all the quality parts that went into your build. Can't wait to see the new numbers


----------



## SeeYaNextTuesday (Feb 19, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (JVK)*

i hate mk4s normally your car gives me a new respect for them. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to you. probs in everyway amazing craftsman ship


----------



## JVK (Dec 20, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (sp_golf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sp_golf* »_I'm very impressed with the work and all the quality parts that went into your build. Can't wait to see the new numbers









Hi SP_Golf
Thanks for you comment








I realy hope to see 600+hp on the dyno


----------



## JVK (Dec 20, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (SeeYaNextTuesday)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SeeYaNextTuesday* »_i hate mk4s normally your car gives me a new respect for them. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to you. probs in everyway amazing craftsman ship









Hi Seeyanexttuesday
Glad to hear i have given you a new look for the Mk4 car's








I have just send you a reply on the instant message you have send me in the night


----------



## pimS (Jan 7, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (JVK)*

Damn nice build !!!








Good thinking on the heat shield for the axle, i also gotta make one for my vr.


----------



## JVK (Dec 20, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (pimS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pimS* »_Damn nice build !!!








Good thinking on the heat shield for the axle, i also gotta make one for my vr.









Hi Pims
Thanks a lot








The heat shield is stock on the 1.8T, cool stuff from Volkswagen http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sp_golf (Nov 28, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *JVK* »_
Hi SP_Golf
Thanks for you comment 
I realy hope to see 600+hp on the dyno










I don't think that's gonna be a problem







, does that dyno read wheel horse power or does it calculate flywheel hp?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 3, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (sp_golf)*

Amazing build Jacob. The car looks beautiful!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JVK (Dec 20, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (sp_golf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sp_golf* »_
I don't think that's gonna be a problem







, does that dyno read wheel horse power or does it calculate flywheel hp?


Hi sp_golf
It calculate flywheel hp








I have seen all people in the US show wheel HP instead of flywheel hp.
I also think the wheel hp is the most important







I dont know why we here in Denmark mostly only see flywheel hp on dynos.


----------



## sp_golf (Nov 28, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *JVK* »_
Hi sp_golf
It calculate flywheel hp 
I have seen all people in the US show wheel HP instead of flywheel hp.
I also think the wheel hp is the most important







I dont know why we here in Denmark mostly only see flywheel hp on dynos.


Tell them to get dynojets or dynapacks








Either way doesn't matter how it measures as long as it's accurate. Do you do your own tuning? What fuel are you running? Pump gas + Water meth?


----------



## JVK (Dec 20, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Amazing build Jacob. The car looks beautiful!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









Hi Jeff.
Thanks for your comment i appreciate it very much








Please send Chris my regards.
I wish you all @ USP a happy new year








Thanks!
Jacob.


----------



## JVK (Dec 20, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (sp_golf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sp_golf* »_
Tell them to get dynojets or dynapacks








Either way doesn't matter how it measures as long as it's accurate. Do you do your own tuning? What fuel are you running? Pump gas + Water meth?

Yeah only one company here in Denmark have dynapacks








The dyno test you see from RH Motorsport is very accurate.
It isent makeing the highest numbers in Denmark, but you can trust the results.
All the tuning of the engine mangement is made by a company called Fartstrup. I dont have the know how for that point







Yeah the car run 99 v-power (best pump gas in Denmark) and pure methanol in the HFS6 from ERL


----------



## JVK (Dec 20, 2009)

*Autoxtrëm*

I have forgotten to show a master piece of quality aluminium piece i bought from Marc @ Autoxtrëm.
Great service and perfect product delivered http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Thanks


----------



## autoxtrem (Oct 6, 2005)

*Re: Autoxtrëm (JVK)*

glad we could help out a nice project like yours http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

*Re: Autoxtrëm (autoxtrem)*

sorry to jack but what does that piece do to do tranny? and how can i get 1? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JVK (Dec 20, 2009)

*Re: Autoxtrëm (PjS860ct)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PjS860ct* »_sorry to jack but what does that piece do to do tranny? and how can i get 1? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









Hi PjS860
It helps to keep the trans housing stable under extreme load's








Send Marc an IM or look at the homepage http://www.autoextrem.com
Have a great weekend.
Best regards from
Jacob.


----------



## RickHdz36 (Sep 3, 2009)

*Re: 1.8T Forced Induction With Precision SC6262billet BB (JVK)*

hey man great beautiful car =]
love it and apprecaite good quality work 
im still young but my mk4 is gonna be my long project car
just a couple questions
how were u able to delete the MAF? what did u use?
uh do u knw what the max HP the stock block can actual hold up to? 
do u ever get turbo flutter or surge?
if u can answe id greatly appreciate it =]


----------



## RickHdz36 (Sep 3, 2009)

*Re: 1.8T Forced Induction With Precision SC6262billet BB (JVK)*

oh and i forgot where did u get that r32 bumper? 
thanks =]


----------



## JVK (Dec 20, 2009)

*Re: 1.8T Forced Induction With Precision SC6262billet BB (RickHdz36)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RickHdz36* »_hey man great beautiful car =]
love it and apprecaite good quality work *Thanks a lot http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif *
im still young but my mk4 is gonna be my long project car
just a couple questions *It is for sure also a very nice car, and a lot of options to make







*
how were u able to delete the MAF? what did u use? *It is a stand alone engine mangement, who use Map sensor instead of the Maf sensor. It is build in the original ECU, so just plug and play in the original harness. You can read more about this ECU @ http://www.fartstrup.dk/index.asp *
uh do u know what the max HP the stock block can actual hold up to?
*I think Ed from Fed Force have made 800+hp







* 
do u ever get turbo flutter or surge? 
*I havent had that problem with the GT3582, but i am still looking forward to better weather so i can test the new setup *
if u can answe id greatly appreciate it =] *No problem, i will do anytime







* 




_Modified by JVK at 2:49 PM 1-20-2010_


----------



## JVK (Dec 20, 2009)

*Re: 1.8T Forced Induction With Precision SC6262billet BB (RickHdz36)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RickHdz36* »_oh and i forgot where did u get that r32 bumper? 
thanks =]

Hi Again.
It is a OEM R-line from VW Perfect fitment!
Best regards from
Jacob.


----------



## RickHdz36 (Sep 3, 2009)

*Re: 1.8T Forced Induction With Precision SC6262billet BB (JVK)*

thanks man greatly appreciate it =D
helped me alot hope to see your car soon dyno and all
make some sweet vids to if u can =]


----------

